# Cucumber storage...



## Kayelle

I don't remember who, but someone recently was complaining about her refrigerator not keeping cucumbers well. I ran across this interesting article for all you cucumber growers......

Don’t store your cucumbers in the fridge | Root Simple


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> I don't remember who, but someone recently was complaining about her refrigerator not keeping cucumbers well. I ran across this interesting article for all you cucumber growers......
> 
> Don’t store your cucumbers in the fridge | Root Simple


Interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## GotGarlic

I was just thinking about that yesterday, wondering whether it was best to keep them in the fridge or not. Thanks for the link


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, I just took mine out of the fridge.  Guess what's for lunch today?

Thanks for the link, Kayelle.


----------



## Addie

Well, it look like I will be setting them on the counter next to my tomatoes that I set stem side down. The tomatoes last longer that way. Thanks to ATK for that tip. One of my favorite snacks is cukes and tomatoes sliced in rice vinegar and olive oil. 

Thanks for the link Kayelle.


----------



## Zagut

I've always kept them on the counter or in a basket.
No reason. Just what I've always done.
Now I have a reason. 

I do put them in the fridge sometimes before I use them because I like them cold. 

Thanks for the link Kayelle. I'm sure I'm going to spend some time there.


----------



## Addie

Zagut said:


> I've always kept them on the counter or in a basket.
> No reason. Just what I've always done.
> Now I have a reason.
> 
> I do put them in the fridge sometimes before I use them because I like them cold.
> 
> Thanks for the link Kayelle. *I'm sure I'm going to spend some time there.*



Well worth the read. I read the whole second page. Very interesting. I do need to stop buying potatoes in a five pound bag. I just don't eat enough of them to use them up. So I keep them in the bottom drawer of the fridge. Otherwise they sprout within two to three weeks. But I haven't seen and Maine or PEI loose potatoes in my grocery store. I don't like Russets. They are not what I grew up with and learned to love.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for the link, Kay!  I'll try that with my next cucumber.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> I don't remember who, but someone recently was complaining about her refrigerator not keeping cucumbers well. I ran across this interesting article for all you cucumber growers......
> 
> Don’t store your cucumbers in the fridge | Root Simple


Thanks, Kayelle. I've been blaming my 'fridge for soggy cukes for ages. I'll keep them out in future.


----------



## Kayelle

Mad Cook said:


> Thanks, Kayelle. I've been blaming my 'fridge for soggy cukes for ages. I'll keep them out in future.



AHH HAA, thanks for solving my mystery about who it was.


----------



## creative

Wow...didn't know this about cucumbers so it is useful info.  Thanks.

Since cucumbers are often used in salads, I guess placing it in the fridge for an hour or so (just to chill) would be OK though.


----------



## Kayelle

creative said:


> Wow...didn't know this about cucumbers so it is useful info.  Thanks.
> 
> Since cucumbers are often used in salads, I guess placing it in the fridge for an hour or so (just to chill) would be OK though.



That would be correct.

The article clearly said..."If you do feel the need to put them in the fridge, they can tolerate up  to 3 days of cold storage if they are used soon as they are removed from  the refrigerator."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Well, it look like I will be setting them on the counter next to my tomatoes...


Ruh-roh Addie, not next to the tomatoes. From the link: Another factoid: Cucumbers are sensitive to ethylene gas, which is put off by some ripening fruits and vegetables. So for longest storage, don’t keep your cukes near melons, tomatoes or bananas. You gotta keep them separated! 


That is a pretty interesting link Kayelle. Don't know whether I should thank you or not though - I have plenty of time-wasters of my own!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ruh-roh Addie, not next to the tomatoes. From the link: Another factoid: Cucumbers are sensitive to ethylene gas, which is put off by some ripening fruits and vegetables. So for longest storage, don’t keep your cukes near melons, tomatoes or bananas. You gotta keep them separated!
> 
> 
> That is a pretty interesting link Kayelle. Don't know whether I should thank you or not though - I have plenty of time-wasters of my own!



Cukes and tomatoes don't last long enough in my house. I think they are usually the very first foods I eat after grocery shopping. A little rice vinegar and olive oil sprinkled lightly with Italian mixed seasonings, and I have a meal. Or they go right into a cuke and tomato sandwich with mayo on artisan bread. I love fresh veggies and fruit and I eat them as soon as they come into my kitchen. The problem arises when I buy too many and can't decide which to eat first. Fresh fruit or fresh veggies.


----------



## GotGarlic

I have at least 15 cucumbers in the house right now. Three plants are producing way more than we can eat, and the cukes from the Tasty Jade variety I have are twice as long as regular ones.


----------



## Zagut

GotGarlic said:


> Three plants are producing way more than we can eat


 

Sounds like pickle time to me. 

My cucumbers are also doing really well this year. 

But don't ask about my cabbage or broccoli.  I do keep them in the fridge. Should I ???? Guess it's time to go read some more from the link.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> I have at least 15 cucumbers in the house right now. Three plants are producing way more than we can eat, and the cukes from the Tasty Jade variety I have are twice as long as regular ones.



How bout the "ring and run" trick?


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> How bout the "ring and run" trick?


I thought that was for zucchini. For when you are completely overwhelmed by the little blimps.


----------



## GotGarlic

I might resort to that when we get back from our road trip. I'm bringing half a dozen with us and left the rest with a note to our cat sitter help herself and anyone else she wants to share them with ;-) 

I'll definitely do some pickling when we get back.


----------



## Zagut

Kayelle said:


> How bout the "ring and run" trick?


 
Please explain that to the stupid among us. 

If a doorbell is involved then I understand. 

We don't have that modern convenience around here. We use knockers or a good shout out to see if anyone is around.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zagut said:


> Please explain that to the stupid among us.
> 
> If a doorbell is involved then I understand.
> 
> We don't have that modern convenience around here. We use knockers or a good shout out to see if anyone is around.




I find stealth to be more effective.  Just drop off the bag (in my case, it's usually apples) and split.


----------



## Zagut

I think I get it now. It takes me awhile. 

A couple of years ago my neighbor left me some zucchini hanging off my doorknob in a plastic bag. What they didn't realize is that Lucy & Ethel thought that plastic bags where the most fun things in the world to play with. 

 I now have to say a new product has been created.  It's called "Pinhole Zucchini". 

And they wouldn't help me consume there invention.


----------



## Kayelle

Zagut said:


> Please explain that to the stupid among us.
> 
> If a doorbell is involved then I understand.
> 
> We don't have that modern convenience around here. We use knockers or a good shout out to see if anyone is around.



My son has a piece of tape over his doorbell button and he's an electrician.

It reminds me of that old commercial about the plumbers wife with backed up sinks.


----------



## Chef Kenny

Just ran across this. Great info. I have known about tomatoes for decades but not the cukes. That article also says peppers as well. I will have to try that when I harvest or buy; take half and leave them out and put the other half in the fridge for an experiment.

  I have found that keeping peppers in a fine mesh bag…you know that stuff for fairy costumes and whatnot?...keeps the peppers much longer in the vegetable drawer than open or in a plastic bag. Don’t know why. My wife sewed us one with an elastic opening (yea, she’s on the sewing forums…I cover the food!) and we have used it for years.

  I hear everyone on the abundance of veggies. I stopped growing zucchinis…they cost too much of a real estate price in the garden and produces way too much for just a couple people. Plus…like you folks in here mentioned I always end up with some from other people anyway! “Ding ding! What’s this? Oh man, more free veggies…”

  Right now I can’t stand the sight of a green bean or cucumber…even tomatoes I am sick of processing.

  G.G.

  Another idea on the cukes other than pickles is kimchi. Cucumber kimchi if done right is pretty good. It’s something different than dill or sweet pickles and pro-biotic so it’s good for the guts. I like really sour kimchi so the longer it sits, the better it is for me. I have some rotting in the fridge as I type! Oh yea….love that fermentation!


----------



## Kayelle

Glad you brought that idea up Kenny. Many of us are without lots of counter room for leaving veggies out of the fridge. We got some mesh laundry bags at the dollar store, and hang them on hooks in the laundry room off of the kitchen for potatoes, onions, and more.


----------



## Chef Kenny

I do kind of the same thing. I keep the mesh bags from a sleeve of garlic bulbs and from bags of onions and re-use them. I hang onions, potatoes, etc. from the edge of shelves out in my garage during the cooler months. My garlic hangs off of the bag, wrap, and paper dispenser on the back of my pantry door.

When I have a big flush of tomato harvest I use a big wire rack with paper towels either out on a table in the garage or on the (seldom used) dining table with newspaper underneath in case one gets nasty. It keeps some space between them and air flow all around.

Those really fine mesh tubes that multiple bulbs of garlic come in make a great sack for putting small parts in the dishwasher. Drop the little parts in, tie a lose knot and push part of it over a tine or two in the upper rack. Works great, been doing that for years.


----------



## Addie

Unfortunately, I don't have a garage or a dining room table. So I keep my perishables in the basket directly in line with the vent of the AC. And in the winter they go into the crisper at the bottom of the fridge. Except for tomatoes if they are under ripe. Then they sit out to finish ripening. Someone once suggested I should keep them under the sink. First off, that is where I keep all chemicals for cleaning. And the heat from the pipes when running hot water or letting hot water down the drain is not conducive to happy produce. 

Living in a studio apartment certainly has it challenges.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Kenny said:


> I do kind of the same thing. I keep the mesh bags from a sleeve of garlic bulbs and from bags of onions and re-use them. I hang onions, potatoes, etc. from the edge of shelves out in my garage during the cooler months. My garlic hangs off of the bag, wrap, and paper dispenser on the back of my pantry door.
> 
> When I have a big flush of tomato harvest I use a big wire rack with paper towels either out on a table in the garage or on the (seldom used) dining table with newspaper underneath in case one gets nasty. It keeps some space between them and air flow all around.
> 
> Those really fine mesh tubes that multiple bulbs of garlic come in make a great sack for putting small parts in the dishwasher. Drop the little parts in, tie a lose knot and push part of it over a tine or two in the upper rack. Works great, been doing that for years.


I have always hated throwing out those mesh bags, but I didn't think of your clever ways of reusing them. I'm going to start as soon as one becomes empty.


----------

